
Spamhaus issue advice needed - worthshare
Hi, everyone I will like to share my story in regard the spamhaus.<p>2 days ago I registered few domain names. I haven&#x27;t worked on the domains yet but I found all the domains I bought into their list. So, I am thinking how possible is all of my domains without any work to be listed into their list ?<p>Also I notice something very goog in this website and I wanted to share it with you. When I was searching where to get some advice I found this website and when I post the domain I was refereeing  the Y show me a message &quot;Stop spamming us you are waiting your time&quot; Good sign of course But not my intention. I do not know any coding or any programming skills to do that. 
Anyway... What is spamhause and what is the coincidence for all the domains to be listed there ? Anyone who can advice me ?
======
tinus_hn
So you registered multiple domains and the first thing you decided to do with
them was check if they are on Spamhaus? Such a coincidence that you would find
out they all are!

You may have bought domains that were used for spamming before you had them.
If so, you can contact Spamhaus to be removed from the list. It'd be a better
use of your time to just get new, non tainted names, because if Spamhaus is
listing them so are many others.

Realistically it's more likely though that you yourself are the spammer. For
instance, you bought some new domains, started blasting out emails advertising
them and found out your mails got blocked for spamming. There is no solution
for that apart from stopping spamming.

------
aurizon
Did you tell any friends or associates about these new domains? One of them is
a rat. To test, register another 10 domains, then leak 2 of them to each of 5
friends/associates and see which ones end up on spamhaus

